# Drum sander, oscillate or not?



## PCrosby (Apr 7, 2009)

I have been looking at the Jet 22/44. After watching the video on the Jet site the oscillating unit looks much better but there are used units for half the price of new but the used machines do not oscillate. How much better is a drum sander that oscillates? 
I will be gluing up panels for doors as well as cabinet parts. I don’t want to spend that much and have streaks. Any thoughts?


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

I have the Ridgid oscillating spindle sander (EB44241) and I can assure you it makes a big difference. I use the belt sanding attachment mostly though. The oscillating sanding belt is super cool. Mine is a benchtop model so it is small. For the purpose I bought it, it excels. I have tried to use for other things but if the piece is longer that the flat part of the plate then it's tough. 

But as to your question in general, does oscillating make a difference, a hearty yes. You don't see the scratchiness that's inherent with a straight belt or drum sander and it's much faster. They say the belts last longer too but since I use mine in an extremely harsh manner it's hard for me to say, but I think it is probably true. They seem to last longer. 

I have two other benchtop belt sanders, a 4" x 24" (put out to pasture by the oscillating one) and a 6" x 48" model. the 6" x 48" one is a beast andwith 80 grit can remove stock like a planer, but for doing quick and pretty finish or pre-finish sanding the oscillating drum or belt sander definitely has a place in every shop IMO. I'd love to have a large capacity oscillating drum or belt sander. I say go for it.


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

I'll agree that the Rigid is a good unit, especially because of the belt sander. Very little of my stuff is too long for the BS. When it is, I use the V Sander from Stockroom Supply. 
It wouldn't be too difficult to rig a couple "wings" for either side of the Rigid table. Although, in a small shop like mine, those wings would be just something else to move around or store.:icon_smile:


----------



## mveach (Jul 3, 2010)

oscillation is better for the sandpaper and the wood. it reduces heat and keeps you from using just a small part of the surface.


----------



## plomanto (Jan 27, 2008)

I also have the Ridgid and I live it:thumbsup:


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

PC,
I have been looking at the jet 2244 osc. ever since it came out. Would love to have it, just don't have the extra money right now. I have seen it recently on sale for 1700.00. I think it's worth the extra money for the oscillationg feature. Everything I have read or talked to people about it has been very positive.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2011)

I have the performax 16/32 and love it. There is an outlet store in the Seattle area that sells remans at about 1/2 price. Sometimes less. I saved about 500.00 by deciding to not care about a cracked knob.


----------

